# Cold feet, need advice



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

You either tighten your boots or binding straps too much. Cold feet come from lack of circulation. I doupt that still boots exist that aren't warm enough if you don't cut off your circulation. 

Cutting off circulation is a big issue for me. I like my boots tight and fasten bindings tight as well. Could never find the sweet tightening spot with laced boots. Now I've double BOA boots, so bit tighter, bit loser, again bit tighter adjustment on the fly is no problem anymore. Down at the lift station, if feet are numb from overtightening, it's one movement of the hand to open the BOA and let circulation flow freely.


----------



## vajohn (Jan 12, 2014)

What kind of socks are you wearing? I generally wear very thin socks and my feet pretty much never get cold. I only go slightly thicker if temps are really cold.


----------



## thedru13 (Jan 4, 2014)

Agree on both above comments. on the sock issue I stay away from cotton and go with a thinner sock. On crazy cold days I do throw a toe warmer on the top of my toes since they bother me under my feet. That seems to do the trick on the minus 40 degree days..


----------



## vajohn (Jan 12, 2014)

When I ride my cartels, I usually crank them down so much they have to be adjusted about every other run. I still don't get cold feet. 

Definitely no cotton, I wear wool/synthetic blend socks made specifically for snowboarding.


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

some people just have shitty circulations around toes naturally. my toes get a bit cold sometimes, especially when my legs are a bit colder than normal.


----------



## dubstatic (Jan 4, 2013)

right now I wear a thicker Burton sock. Maybe I should try a thinner sock? I also have last years cartels whitch have awesome straps, I typically don't crank them down too hard.


----------



## thedru13 (Jan 4, 2014)

Yah I would go with a thinner sock. See if that does anything.


----------



## Alkasquawlik (Jul 13, 2010)

speedjason said:


> some people just have shitty circulations around toes naturally. my toes get a bit cold sometimes, especially when my legs are a bit colder than normal.


This. People have different circulation. Some people get cold all the time, and some people are naturally warm. There are things you can do to compensate for poor circulation, but most of the time, you're just going to have to suck it up and deal with it.


----------



## schuyler (Jan 3, 2014)

give thinner socks a try. you not only need good insulation, but room for air to circulate as well. if you're crammed into the toe box you'll get cold much easier.


----------



## Psi-Man (Aug 31, 2009)

Ever try toe warmers?


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

Psi-Man said:


> Ever try toe warmers?


I am gonna try some neoprene toe caps.
I have skinny toes so there is always space inside my boot around the toes.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Psi-Man said:


> Ever try toe warmers?


+1
My best friends since last year.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

dubstatic said:


> For some reason whenever I ride My feet seem to get really cold, especially my toes. Im pretty sure its a combo of numb toes and the fact that they are cold.....( and probably gain circulation).


If circulation...perhaps use some compression sleeves on you calves to help with circulation. When you think about it...your feet/legs are always hanging down riding or on the chair lift...thus pooling blood in feet. Anyway have been using compression sleeves for 3-4 years for endurance/fatigue reasons and they are great.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

again my typical disclaimer "not an expert by any means" 

have you tried different lacing techniques in case you are lacing to tight around the calves? with smaller toe box area you may be over compensating by tying the top part of the boot to tight cutting off circulation. 

Very fine line of not having proper tightness around calf area I know. 
Just a thought...


----------

